# Mac DeMarco



## Luzy (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a huge crush on this guy, he has this humble and chill vibe, yet he is also very fucking funny. And his music is awesome. I bet his enneagram type is 9w8, perhaps. But I am not sure about his mbti type. The P is obvious and he is probably an E and F, but I can't really tell between S and N. What do you think?

Here's an interview of him:





And a song:


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

He stuck his thumb up his butt on stage and licked it? Damb. 

I like some of his songs pretty good. Viceroy's a good one. Laid back and all.

Kinda reminded me of this Ariel Pink interview..


----------



## bobz (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the way that he takes conventional, poppy sounds and makes something that one could call fairly original put of them, aside from his "goofball" image. His music is just good for chilling.


----------



## jamkleb (Jan 8, 2013)

i LOVE mac demarco. His sound is soothing and full of soul. He's great. Here are my favorites 

BROTHER

STILL TOGETHER

and 

BLUE BOY


He performed at my school last year for free. It was fucking awesome. He also walked around completely barefoot the entire time he was in New Orleans (where my school is) and


----------



## sootyflues (Jan 18, 2015)

!!!!!!


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

My gosh, I never loved a recent musician so much before, they're usually dead or old by now! As he's only 25, I'm very happy. xD

I agree with the typing of 9w8, he's such a sweet goofy guy. However he's known as a prankster and he gets pretty wild, I never tried typing him MBTI, but I do agree that he completely Pe, leaning towards Se. He seems simple, doesn't look too far out. The creativity to create something considered as a new genre "jizz jazz," is awesome.







I was raised on the 80s, so a lot of his music feels like the home.


----------



## paige666420 (Sep 30, 2014)

I love Mac DeMarco!! I'd type him as ENFP, but ESFP is completely possible as well.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)




----------

